# Northern Ohio sustainable energy conferance



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Several conferences in the coming months.

http://wcsen.org/ for full info. Next meeting Feb 23rd.

Events
http://wcsen.org/upcomingevents.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

New dates are added at the link in Garys thread.


----------

